# Washer Drum Firepits



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

While on our last camping trip, everyone had a washer drum firepit. This is the actual white metal basket inside the washing machine that your clothes go into. I have been on the phone all day looking for one and have had no luck. Well, there was one guy selling them for fifty bucks









If you have one, where did you get it?

I'm thinking I may have to wait for large item pick up day in our neighborhood and lug a washing machine home in the middle of the night and hack it up before the trucks come in to haul stuff away.

What do you all use for firepits while camping?

Thanks!
Dawn


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Must be a California thing. When we lived there, one of our neighbors had one.
Those washer drums must be indestructable, because that firepit would outlast several store-bought ones.

Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We have never had the need to carry a firepit. All of the Oregon State Parks have fire rings at each slip. When out in the woods, we just dig our own.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

We just bought a charcoal grill - and left the lid off! Works great - has about 6" feet - up off the ground - and cost $17.95 in Wal*Mart!! AND - they hold a rectangular log just great! We left the grate in the bottom so the hot log wouldn't lie directly on the bottom of the grill.

The wash basins/tubs can be purchased in Tractor Supply Stores here in FL - don't know about elsewhere.

Dana Joan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

keeper18 said:


> A buddy of mine makes these. I posted it once before. They are made of stainless steel and last forever.
> 
> Coolfires
> [snapback]128443[/snapback]​


Hi Keeper, yes I do remember seeing those before and they are beautiful...We're just looking for a cheapie firepit to take to the beach. Our favorite spot does not have firepits so you have to bring your own...

Thanks though








Dawn


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

dwciardi said:


> We just bought a charcoal grill - and left the lid off! Works great - has about 6" feet - up off the ground - and cost $17.95 in Wal*Mart!! AND - they hold a rectangular log just great! We left the grate in the bottom so the hot log wouldn't lie directly on the bottom of the grill.
> 
> The wash basins/tubs can be purchased in Tractor Supply Stores here in FL - don't know about elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Hi Dana Joan...when you mention basin/tubs, I am talking about the actual white metal basket inside the washer where you load your clothes. People dismantle a washing machine, pull out the drum and sometimes weld legs on these to raise them up off the ground when burning wood. The holes in the sides look really cool when a fire is burning inside.

Your tip about the grill isn't so bad either...thanks!









Dawn sunny


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

What's a fire pit? Seems like I've been living with fire restrictions for a long time now. Kids can barely remember what smore's are.


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

Here's one - click here: Steel fire ring


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

dwciardi said:


> Here's one - click here: Steel fire ring
> [snapback]128465[/snapback]​


Hi dwciardi,

I just took a look, it's really nice and thanks for that...it must have an enclosed bottom (they are really picky) plus I checked and the shipping charges would be $50.00!

Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You could always go to a scrap yard
And talk to someone there they should be able to get you one at junk price

Don


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

I bet that the drum out of a dryer would work better because it does not have that center thing in it. It would still be closed on the bottom and have cool holes in the sides for ventilation. When I get back I am going to make 1 what a great idea Thank You


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Above & Beyond said:


> I bet that the drum out of a dryer would work better because it does not have that center thing in it. It would still be closed on the bottom and have cool holes in the sides for ventilation. When I get back I am going to make 1 what a great idea Thank You
> [snapback]128537[/snapback]​


Duh! Maybe it is the dryer drum I'm looking for...

OK, Does anyone know where to get a dryer drum???









lol Dawn sunny


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Use yours from home, just rinse it out and put it back when you get back.

Mike

One sentence and I had to edit it


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just found 2 places that have them for $25.00! Gonna go git it tomorrow









It is a washer drum


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Im still making mine out of a dryer drum! But mabey im just goofy?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

my dad made one too. In Kendrick, Idaho there are the Kendrick Campers and they use them too, dad says they even have them stacked (2) and the heat rediates nicely..I have pix but it woudl involve taking the time to figure out how to get them on forum...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doug said Oregon parks have firepits...but if you happend to camp in the deep woods..off the beaten path, this this is how you should make a fire pit.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

i being a cali person do have one. me and a buddy dismantled a washer that was dumped at a construction site. they do work great plus the inside of the drum is porceline, at least mine is. 
one of my hunting buddies has one, he welded a flip cover with a chimney stack on the top, then welded the whole thing onto an axle with a tire rim as the base.
yeah it's heavy, takes 2 people to carry it but well worth the trouble.

darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Idea Darrel








I saw one done like that once looked pretty cool

Don


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug said Oregon parks have firepits...but if you happend to camp in the deep woods..off the beaten path, this this is how you should make a fire pit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


List of materials: Dirt, Logs, Rocks.
But I'm unclear about the most important one....what is the brand of beer?









Bob


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

How about a 55 gallon drum cut in half?

We also have a guy who brought down a large Oxygen tank that would not Hydro. We cut it in half and it works great.

One more.....One or two rims from a Tractor or Trailer. Weld three legs on with angle iron and you are good to go!!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> How about a 55 gallon drum cut in half?


 Yeah....with a lot of bullet holes for ventilation!!
















Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> > How about a 55 gallon drum cut in half?
> ...


My Sig .40 does the trick..........


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You might be a ******* if...

'Hey everybody, check out the new automatic lighter I made for my firepit'

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Doug said Oregon parks have firepits...but if you happend to camp in the deep woods..off the beaten path, this this is how you should make a fire pit.
> ...


Beer brand? Uh...don't remember. there are sooooo many awesome beers in Oregong that I really don't have a favorite.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

skippershe said:


> I just found 2 places that have them for $25.00! Gonna go git it tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you found em. Most appliance repair places have lots of them laying around.

I've been using one of these for the last year and am very pleased with it:










The legs telescope short as pictured, and also will extend and turn it into a charcoal BBQ if needed (comes with a grill grate). It all breaks down and packs into a heavy nylon carry bag that is pretty light.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

California Jim said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> > I just found 2 places that have them for $25.00!Â Gonna go git it tomorrow
> ...


Hey, I like that







I think Pat needs to make a bigger fire than that one can muster








Dawn


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We use the 18 wheeler rim down here in the south---must be a ******* thing------I got 2 in the last week from my work----they work great!


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

a person we camp with uses the washer drum, no bottom on it..fits right into/onto the tire rim fire pits at the campsite


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

California Jim,

The Coleman is what we use, great for fires and charcoal.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outbackgeorgia said:


> California Jim,
> 
> The Coleman is what we use, great for fires and charcoal.
> 
> Outbackgeorgia


Is there anything Coleman doesn't make?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Is there anything Coleman doesn't make?


I don't think they are doing a tow vehicle... Yet.
I'd give them a couple more years for that one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Is there anything Coleman doesn't make?


I don't think they are doing a tow vehicle... Yet.
I'd give them a couple more years for that one!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Thought I'd seen just about every Coleman product...then my neighbor moves in with a Coleman Hot Tub ...


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

California Jim said:


> We use the 18 wheeler rim down here in the south---must be a ******* thing------I got 2 in the last week from my work----they work great!


Tire rims are great for burning out stumps too. Just lay a bag of charcoal on the stump...fire it up and but the rim on top holds in the heat and usually burns the stump completely out.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

By the way, you can take the lid and side grates off the Coleman and have a huge fire if that suits you







Doesn't have to be contained unless the "Man" says so


----------

